# Blueberry Harvest



## Ryder (Nov 11, 2011)

This is a great cut we have had around now for a while... Its a cut that originates west of Boulder Colorado and has lived in these hills for many years... Its a great old school BB that produces sticky fat nugs that smell like BB Syrup or Muffins.. Here are some pictures of one Im harvesting today at 73 days.. It usually goes 60 to 70 but I had a two day power out and it seemed to stack another set of calyx late in flower so I let it go to 73.. I have two more coming and Ill chop them at day 77 just to see if theres a difference.... Here are some harvest pics of her..


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 11, 2011)

Very Nice, i was given a single BB last year and we loved it, i still have some but i cant bring myself to finnish that jar off.

Yours look awesome and good producers too.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 11, 2011)

Thats a beautiful plant Ryder!  BB has got to be my favorite for sure.  Those fan leaves look mostly indica, Im surprised it can take almost 80 days to flower.


----------



## Ryder (Nov 13, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Thats a beautiful plant Ryder!  BB has got to be my favorite for sure.  Those fan leaves look mostly indica, Im surprised it can take almost 80 days to flower.


Thanks for stopping by guys... It doesnt usually take this long.. A black out for almost 3 days elongated the flower time but Im happy with the results...this is the second plant right before chop... Heavy with weight and smelling like BB Syrup...77 days Chop chop...


----------



## Locked (Nov 13, 2011)

Very nice...looks like that girl puts out yield wise.


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 14, 2011)

They look soooo goood. Anyone knows for when BB seeds available again ? The one from SOW ...


----------



## Ryder (Nov 16, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Very nice...looks like that girl puts out yield wise.


 Thanks Hamster and  BHO... Heres a few more shots of the last girl.. They really came out colorful with the longer flower time.. The trichs are mostly milky still with about 10-15 percent amber....  Like I said Ive never gone this long on them before and they sure bulked up nicely at the end with nothing but water and blackstrap molasses .:icon_smile:


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

nice plant. this strain has always been a solid producer. very reliable and consistent


----------



## Ryder (Dec 24, 2011)

oregonduck76 said:
			
		

> nice plant. this strain has always been a solid producer. very reliable and consistent


 Yes she is and thats another reason I keep her in the barn.. Always good to have an easy grow big yielder of Sappy Stoney Buds.. Heres my next one at 41 days starting to fatten up and turn the corner a little.. Shes in 10 gallons of OF amended with root inoculants and other goodies.... Shell go another Month at least....:icon_smile:


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice, love the bb


----------

